# Buy a new ECM for '98 Altima GXE



## Missaltima (Jul 7, 2004)

The mechanic insists that the ECM for my car costs $575 for a new one. Fine, I saw a online company out of TX selling ECM for $239, I asked him to call the company to see if they are new and he refused. Telling me that they are remanufactured. I have to buy from a Nissan dealer to make sure I don't have any problems in the future.

When I went to him, there was white smoke coming out of the exhaust and the car hesitated a bit then shut completely off. After towing to his garage, computer read: #2 cylinder/fuel injector faulty and knock sensor out of line. (something to that effect). This morning, he calls and tells me that the A/C ducts were clogged and the water had leaked into the computer and the front passenger side flooring. I always smelled mildew but didn't know where it was coming from and it was wet at times. I thought it was from the gallons of water I kept in the car. 

Now, he's saying that a computer is all I may need. I don't know what to think. I've had my car 5 years/51k no major work. just the regular tuneups.

Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

seriously......get a new mechanic


----------

